# 10 week old tiel making static noise?



## Annitta (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I got a female tiel for my buddy troy, I figured out why he was being snippy with me, he prefers men and doesn't really like all us women around him lol. Anywhoo I got his girlfriend under the impression that she was 7 mos old but turns out the 7 mos old bonded with someone so they sent her instead. I didn't know this or I would have told her to wait a bit, but enough of that since she's already here. She has been eating fine since I brought her home. She never made any type of noises and just yesterday she started making this soft static noise that just kept getting louder and now she chirps and bobs her head a little. I don't think she's regressing in the weaning but wants comfort instead. What can I do so she doesn't become a "velcro" tiel. I don't want her to always want be on my shoulder or constantly carried. Don't misunderstand me I love holding her and scratching her head but I don't want her to get attached to me and ignore troy when she grows up. She's already ignoring him and won't even acknowledge all his adorable attempts to get his attention.
Any advise? should I just let her grow out of it without additional attention from me? (I mean I'll still hold her and scratch her head, give her little kisses etc...)
Thanks!

PS I found this clip on youtube and this is exactly what she is doing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqJ1uJC64n4


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the baby crying for food sound and there are two reasons for this...first is that she's regressing (do you have a gram scale? If so you can weigh her daily to make sure she's eating fine.) The 2nd option is that this is the only way she knows how to get attention. She knows people come to her when she makes this noise so she continues to, its like a security blanket. You can pet her and give her treats when she doesn't make it and ignore her when she is making this noise to get her out of it. But make sure she is eating as well!

As to her liking Troy, she is a baby, she's not going to understand what he wants her to do. She can bond with the both of you, no problem. My Cinnamon was strongly bonded to me and still took on a mate, he just had to learn that I came with the territory. But also remember that some tiels never become that close and they always just be flock mates.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a baby girl tiel too. Grey fights for her attention, but because she's a baby- She doesn't really care. As she gets older, she will pay more attention to Grey because they are cage mates, but Grey is really content to just follow her everywhere. I don't think you have to worry about her not bonding to Troy. If he is anything like Grey, he is pretty pushy and in love and my little Ama will have to notice him eventually. lol.


----------



## Annitta (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't have a gram scale but will get one tomorrow just to make sure she's eating ok. I see her eat all the time and so does my family when I'm not around, but I'll make sure just to be on the safe side. Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try holding some food in your hand for her to eat and see if that makes her happy. Going to a new home is a huge, stressful change and sometimes babies want to be comforted this way. She'll outgrow it so you don't have to worry about her spending the rest of her life begging for food like a baby. Any kind of food that she's already used to will work.


----------



## redtoaster (Apr 23, 2012)

My new bird does the same thing. He/she will get what I like to call Cage Fever (where he gets a little agitated being in the cage) so I'll open the cage and he will come down and hop onto my finger. The first this he usually does is climb up my arm and sit on my shoulder, then he will make that static noise too. He keeps waiting to attack my glasses and as soon as I let him the noise stops. If I offer him food he just makes the noise more and louder. So I really don't know. I'm sure he/she likes me, because he wants to come out of the cage, and when he does come out he wants to sit on me. He has even hoped into the opening of my dressing gown and gone to sleep, so surely he is comfortable with me. 

So if they make this noise, eat a lot and wont take the food I offer, could it be doing it for another reason?


----------

